# Anyone here smoke?



## Greed (May 19, 2010)

My older brother is a stress smoker and well I wanna try it so he said next time we hangout we'll smoke. I just wanted to see if anyone else here did.


----------



## Ruby (May 19, 2010)

I don't, and you shouldn't either!


----------



## Espeon (May 19, 2010)

I dislike smoking. I don't really have a problem with other people doing it so much but you know, it's fine if they want to endanger their lives and those of the other people around them. >>


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2010)

Regigigas said:


> I wanna try it


Don't.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 19, 2010)

It's disgusting. I can feel my asthma acting up already.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 19, 2010)

I don't. I try to avoid it. 

I'd seriously advise, as others have said, not trying it. People who smoke a fair bit tend to smell awful and make anyone who lives around them smell awful too. I have a friend whose father smokes often, and everytime he comes over, he brings with him that disgusting scent, despite not smoking himself. If not for the health problems, then just think of the smell. It's REALLY hard to wash off, trust me. I used to live with a person who smoked often and I couldn't even go in their room because of the smell. It just doesn't make a good impression to smell like that and just really stinks.


----------



## Tarvos (May 19, 2010)

Smoking is pretty terrible.


----------



## spaekle (May 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why exactly do you _want_ to try it?

I've never tried it. I don't particularly care if other people do and I don't really judge them for it, but I'm not really sure why people start in the first place.


----------



## Tarvos (May 19, 2010)

peer pressure, social groups


----------



## octobr (May 19, 2010)

Gary Oak says don't do it, bro. Smoking is for squares and ladies.

_Ugly ladies._


----------



## Murkrow (May 19, 2010)

I detest smoking so much that I'll cross the street just to avoid walking past someone who is smoking (I used to just hold my breath but there are some people who make it seem like they intentionally blew it in your face).

I don't really mind if people do do it since it's their choice to rick their health, so long as it's not in public where the smoke could affect others.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 19, 2010)

I'm not going to tell you not to smoke. If you want to smoke that's your choice. I just hope you understand that smoking causes all kinds of serious health problems, and will likely lead to an early grave.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 19, 2010)

I'm very glad there are increasingly more laws to stop smokers from lighting up anywhere but at home.


----------



## Tailsy (May 19, 2010)

Smoking is a terribly selfish thing to do.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 19, 2010)

Unless secondhand smoking from idiot relatives counts, no.

_Don't do it, homie bro._

I've lost six family members to smoking, two neighbors on top of that. It'll kill you, so just _try_ not to, m'kay?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 19, 2010)

Do it near an asthmatic and I will personally claw your face off.

Other than that I suppose it's not my place to tell you not to do it at all, but I strongly do not condone it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 19, 2010)

Don't smoke, especially not cigarettes which are nasty and will do all sorts of horrible things to you both temporarily and permanently, and are really not worth it. It's your choice though.

For what it's worth, pot is actually less harmful for you overall and you won't be doing it in public, but then it's illegal. So. *shrug*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 19, 2010)

I don't smoke and don't intend to either. It's just terrible and screws up you body in so many ways.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 19, 2010)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Don't smoke, especially not cigarettes which are nasty and will do all sorts of horrible things to you both temporarily and permanently, and are really not worth it. It's your choice though.
> 
> For what it's worth, pot is actually less harmful for you overall and you won't be doing it in public, but then it's illegal. So. *shrug*


Tobacco smoking should be illegal. Pot smoking, on the other hand...


----------



## departuresong (May 19, 2010)

Used to try every once in a while (cigarettes, not weed) and it honestly isn't that great. Go ahead and give it a try if you want but it's pretty unpleasant.

*Edit:* Could you all ease up on the guy, please? It's not like he was going to go smoke in a hugely public area surrounded by several asthmatics.


----------



## Ruby (May 19, 2010)

departuresong said:


> Used to try every once in a while (cigarettes, not weed) and it honestly isn't that great. Go ahead and give it a try if you want but it's pretty unpleasant.
> 
> *Edit:* Could you all ease up on the guy, please? It's not like he was going to go smoke in a hugely public area surrounded by several asthmatics.


We're worried about him as much as about the asthmatics.


----------



## Butterfree (May 19, 2010)

No. And for the love of God, if you're going to smoke, do it alone somewhere you won't be causing discomfort to anyone else around you.


----------



## Greed (May 19, 2010)

ok? and thanks departuresong for havin my back and I'm most likely going to do it at my older brother's house so relax on the whole asma person thing ok? thanks

Edit: Also I appreciate the concern everyone here has for me


----------



## see ya (May 19, 2010)

Keep in mind that nicotine is an incredibly addictive substance, on-par with heroin. You may think you're trying it "just this once" and then find yourself needing a smoke every single day. And it's incredibly hard to quit.

I've never smoked (cigarettes, anyway), but from what I hear it's not worth it. The long-term health damage and addiction greatly outweighs the buzz you get from it. If you're dead-set on trying it, there's really nothing we can do to stop you, but be warned: it could become a permanent part of your life.


----------



## Flora (May 20, 2010)

I do _not._

My mom did a waaaaaay long time ago, but she thankfully managed to quit.


----------



## Green (May 20, 2010)

Hell no. My grandfather died from emphyzema (sp?) before I was even born due to smoking. And this was a guy who stole a Nazi's flag in WWII.


----------



## Kurai (May 20, 2010)

*Please don't smoke!*

Oh my... Please don't smoke. you'll no doubt regret it when you get older. My mother quit smoking for a long time (years!) and and suddenly started again. That shows how addictive it is. Also, you may get a bad reputation and be avoided by people. It's definitely a *VERY* bad idea.


----------



## Noctowl (May 20, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I detest smoking so much that I'll cross the street just to avoid walking past someone who is smoking (I used to just hold my breath but there are some people who make it seem like they intentionally blew it in your face).


I do that too. ^^ I thought I was being melodramatic! I really do hate smoking though...just breathing in passive smoke makes me cough. I hate it, and a lot of people do it at my college. =/

So no. I don't and hopefully won't ever.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 20, 2010)

Regigigas said:


> My older brother is a stress smoker and well I wanna try it so he said next time we hangout we'll smoke. I just wanted to see if anyone else here did.


No.

And, no offense, but that post sounded tool-ish.


----------



## Tarvos (May 20, 2010)

Weed is way less harmful than tobacco. I rather people smoke weed.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 20, 2010)

It doesn't really make sense to me that pot is illegal in the USA :v crazy Dutch/Portuguese logic here I guess but I really don't see the big issue. Sure it's better to be completely sober on everything but between weed and tobacco? Weed.

My dad used to smoke but he quit recently, thankfully. His dad died of lung cancer so I guess he had a motivation?
Coincidentally none of my friends smoke tobacco, though about half do weed from time to time.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 20, 2010)

guys, honestly. If the threat of most kinds of cancer, a lifelong addiction and him smelling disgusting aren't deterring him from smoking I highly doubt that a bunch of tcoders are going to.

don't smoke, but my parents do. My mum smoked when she was pregnant with me, actually. :/

are there like bans in any of your countries on smokes? tobacco products in Australia just went up something like 3%, they can't be advertised anywhere, they all have pictures of diseased body parts with labels like 'SMOKING CAUSES CANCER', etc. There's also going to be a law soon that cigarettes are all going to have the same packaging.



> an incredibly addictive substance, on-par with heroin.


mmm... yes and no. Heroin can be seriously damaging to your body if you decide to stop taking it (physical dependancy is that high) but fair point.


----------



## Tarvos (May 20, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It doesn't really make sense to me that pot is illegal in the USA :v crazy Dutch/Portuguese logic here I guess but I really don't see the big issue. Sure it's better to be completely sober on everything but between weed and tobacco? Weed.
> 
> My dad used to smoke but he quit recently, thankfully. His dad died of lung cancer so I guess he had a motivation?
> Coincidentally none of my friends smoke tobacco, though about half do weed from time to time.


afaik weed isn't legal in Portulol either???


----------



## Not Meowth (May 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> are there like bans in any of your countries on smokes? tobacco products in Australia just went up something like 3%, they can't be advertised anywhere, they all have pictures of diseased body parts with labels like 'SMOKING CAUSES CANCER', etc.


Pretty much the same sort of thing here in Britain, except for just the "SMOKE THESE AND DIE" messages as opposed to pictures of diseased body parts. Plus the legal age for buying (and possibly consuming, I forget what it was before) tobacco went up from 16 to 18 a year or two ago.

Printing diseased organs on the box sounds like a cool idea though, because we were shown tobacco-affected body parts in Biology and/or PHSE a few times and they look _really_ disgusting.


----------



## spaekle (May 20, 2010)

If you want insight on cigarettes in the US, uh... the other day I drove past a gas station that had an enormous banner saying "LOWEST CIG PRICES ALLOWED BY LAW!". :v

edit: but yeah, we don't get diseased body parts or anything, I don't think. :( Just that surgeon general's thing and having to watch stupid PSA videos from the 1980's every year at school.


----------



## Tarvos (May 20, 2010)

just don't smoke, kids


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 20, 2010)

Watershed said:


> afaik weed isn't legal in Portulol either???


It is legal to own literally any drug in Portugal but it's illegal to sell, its status is like the Netherlands' except it's not peddled in shops. Yet.


----------



## see ya (May 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> mmm... yes and no. Heroin can be seriously damaging to your body if you decide to stop taking it (physical dependancy is that high) but fair point.


I was talking about the sheer addictive potential. Heroin being damaging to the body during withdrawal is a different story that has more to do with how the drug affects the brain rather than how addictive it is. As far as initial physical dependency, they're about the same.

Yes, much like Watershed, I'd actually be way more comfortable if you came here talking about trying weed with your brother. At least with it, it's easy to just walk away and never do it again. Cigarettes, meanwhile, could easily turn you into yet another statistic.


----------



## opaltiger (May 20, 2010)

My dad died of a condition related to his thirty years' smoking (emphysema). So that put me right off.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 20, 2010)

No, I don't, and I never well. Smoking is disgusting, plus I have asthma.

Though I will not tell you to not do it. It's your choice, so I really have no business in telling you that "lolsmokingkills".


----------



## nothing to see here (May 20, 2010)

Not me.  My dad's been smoking since he was 18-19 and my mom started even earlier, though... all the coughing and the horrible smell that sticks around for weeks or even months on EVERYTHING that's been exposed to the smoke were pretty much an "okay, I'll never do that" sign for me.

And based on what I've heard, tobacco doesn't even have much of a "high/drunk/etc." effect like other drugs (weed, alcohol, and so on) would... just the addiction and side-effects without the whole reason for using drugs in the first place.  So I can't see any reason to smoke...


----------



## Tailsy (May 20, 2010)

That and I wouldn't like to carry this shit in my pocket:


----------



## ultraviolet (May 21, 2010)

yeah this is what ours look like:







also include: SMOKING CAUSES STROKES (with a picture of a BRAIN on it), SMOKING DAMAGES YOUR UNBORN BABY (fetus) and SMOKING GIVES YOU EYE CANCER (an eye). There are probably other I've forgotten.


----------



## Tailsy (May 21, 2010)

We have the best one.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 21, 2010)

I don't. Tried it, didn't like it. Do weed instead.

Though honestly, it's your life. If you want to smoke, then go for it.


----------



## Harlequin (May 21, 2010)

If I'm drunk and everyone's smoking I'll have a go. Social thing. Bonding. All that claptrap.

I'm not a smoker, though. I'll only ever have the extremely occasional one of a night out, and that's only if I'm surrounded by smokers.


----------



## Munchkin (May 22, 2010)

I'm an asthmatic, so I've always been afraid to smoke. That, and I'm extremely uncomfortable around fire and, as such, burning things. Though my father, a heavy smoker, had lived with me for about 11 or 12 years, I still hate the smell of cigarettes.

But when my older brother started on weed, I have to say that I've liked the smell. When people at my school are smoking weed, I can't deny taking a nice, deep breath =x
I still haven't picked one up for myself, though =x


----------



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

Whatever you do don't smoke!
My Mum smokes and it's a disgusting a horrible habit!


----------



## surskitty (May 23, 2010)

I don't and I refuse to be within ten feet of anyone who does.  I also avoid people who are around smokers a lot of the time.

It smells atrocious and it triggers my asthma.


It's a terrible habit to pick up for any number of reasons, and unfortunately it's fairly addictive.  Don't bother.


----------



## Celebi96 (May 24, 2010)

To right.
It's hard to get the smell of cigarettes out of my clothes. :angry:
It's like almost everyone in the world smokes.
I'm never ever going to smoke. Never have never will.


----------

